# Annabelle is Pet of the Day!



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi everyone! I just wanted to share with you all that my sweet hedgie Annabelle is Pet of the Day! I'm excited 1) because she's mine, and I love her, and 2) because I never really see a hedgehog up there, even though I check the site daily. 

http://petoftheday.com/


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats! 

Annabelle is such a cutie 

Hedgehogs really are great pets.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Congratulations. She is beautiful and you did a great writeup about her and hedgehogs.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Wow that is so cool!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats to you and Annabelle!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats  Annabelle is beautiful, she definitely deserves a pet of the day


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

Great picture! Congratulations indeed!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Anabelle is just lovely. It is obvious how much you love her and how well you care for her. You have been a great representative for hedgies by indicating that they can be wonderful members of the famly, but that they do have their own special needs in order to be healthy and happy.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wonderful job & congrats!


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone!  Annabelle is a great "hedgehog ambassador."


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

She's uber pretty. <3 Gibs her a kiss for me, okay?


----------

